# Uber board to discuss CEO absence, policy changes: source



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Uber board to discuss CEO absence, policy changes: source*

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social

Uber Technologies Inc's [UBER.UL] board will discuss Chief Executive Travis Kalanick temporarily stepping away from the embattled ride-hailing firm and consider sweeping changes to the company's management practices at a meeting on Sunday, according to a person familiar with the situation.

The source said it is not clear that the board will make any decision to change Kalanick's role. The board is expected to adopt a number of internal policy and management changes recommended by outside attorneys hired to investigate sexual harassment and the firm's broader culture. The outside lawyers made no recommendation about Kalanick.

The meeting, which Uber has not publicized, could be a pivotal moment for the world's most valuable venture-backed private company, which has upended the tightly regulated taxi industry in many countries but has run into legal trouble with a rough-and-tumble approach to local regulations and the way it handles employees and drivers.

At the Sunday meeting, according to two people familiar with the matter, the seven voting members of Uber's board, including Kalanick, are expected to vote on recommendations made by the law firm of former U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder, which conducted a review of the company's policies and culture.

The review was launched in February after former Uber engineer Susan Fowler published a blog post detailing what she described as sexual harassment and the lack of a suitable response by senior managers. Fowler now works for digital payments company Stripe.

Uber's board will likely tell employees and the public of its decisions by Tuesday, one of the sources said.

An Uber spokesman had no comment. Neither Kalanick nor Holder's law firm, Covington & Burling, immediately responded to requests for comment late Saturday.

Kalanick has developed a reputation as an abrasive leader, and his approach has rubbed off on his company. The 40-year-old executive was captured on video in February berating an Uber driver.

Uber board member Arianna Huffington said in March that Kalanick needed to change his leadership style from that of a "scrappy entrepreneur" to be more like a "leader of a major global company." The board has been looking for a chief operating officer to help Kalanick run the company since March.

The report was prepared by Holder and partner Tammy Albarrán at Covington & Burling. It comes shortly after another law firm, Perkins Coie, submitted a separate report on sexual harassment and other employee concerns at the company.

On Tuesday, Uber responded to that report's findings by saying it had fired 20 employees for a variety of reasons, and was increasing training and adopting new policies. Uber said that report considered 215 cases encompassing sexual harassment, discrimination, unprofessional behavior, bullying and other employee complaints.

MORE OVERSIGHT ON CEO?

San Francisco-based Uber is valued at nearly $70 billion but has yet to turn a profit.

Some of the recommendations in Holder's firm's report would force greater controls on spending, human resources and other areas where executives led by Kalanick have had a surprising amount of autonomy for a company with more than 12,000 employees, one person familiar with the matter said. Uber's more than 1.5 million drivers worldwide are classified as independent contractors rather than employees.

Less clear is the fate of Kalanick, who with close allies has voting control of the company.

The person briefed on the matter said the board will discuss Kalanick taking time off from the company. The discussion involved the possibility that Kalanick might return in a role with less authority, this person said, either in a position other than CEO or as CEO with narrower responsibilities and subject to stronger oversight.

Kalanick is also facing a personal trauma: his mother died last month in a boating accident, in which his father was also badly injured.

HOLDER INTERVIEWS

Employees and former employees interviewed by Holder's team complained about sexual and racial bias, bullying and retaliation, according to people familiar with their accounts.

They said that Kalanick and his lieutenants had favorites who played by different rules than other employees, and that even those favorites were nervous that they could fall from grace, which they sometimes did. Uber declined comment on that characterization.

One of the issues that came to Holder's team's attention, according to two people familiar with the matter, was the company's handling of a crisis in India after one of its drivers was arrested for raping a customer.

Though the man was convicted in 2015, Kalanick and other executives became convinced that the crime was a set up by a local competitor, former employees said. Eric Alexander, the head of Asian business, shared medical records internally that he argued showed that the woman had been assaulted but not raped, people who spoke to him said. Alexander was fired this week; he did not return messages seeking comment. Uber confirmed Alexander had left the company but declined to discuss the matter further.

(Reporting by Joseph Menn and Heather Somerville in San Francisco; Additional reporting by Aditya Kalra in New Delhi; Editing by Jonathan Weber and Bill Rigby)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Since Uber is doing everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, wrong, the best thing it can do is to do the opposite of what it's currently doing.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The Board can't actually fire Kalanick, because he controls the voting shares of the company, but this looks like there might be some real change coming.

For one thing, Kalanick just lost his mother in a tragic boating accident and has been at his father's bedside almost constantly since the accident. His father is apparently not in very good shape. So this is a very difficult time for him -- no matter how much folks here hate him -- and an extended leave of absence would not be unusual.

The problem, of course, is that he pretty much runs the company by himself and doesn't really have much of a #2. To bring someone in to run the company will be difficult unless the board replaces Kalanick and the other top people. They just won't be able to get anyone to take the job otherwise.

The leverage the outsider board members have, however, is the strategy of saying, "Do this OUR way, or WE take the highway."

Arianna Huffington is obviously a very high-profile person, and so is Eric Holder, who has at least lent his name to the various investigations going on. _(Holder is not a member of the Uber board, but his law firm is one of two firms hired to conduct investigations.)_

Regardless of their actual business creds (or lack thereof), they are well known personalities and a noisy public conflict with Uber would be very detrimental to the company.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Travis can be fired. His shares are decision controlling and the majority can release him. The problem is two of the most controlling on the board are still in favor of Travis and have his back. Something that may be forced to swing in the other direction. Tell me, did Travis put up any of the billions in funding? The real owners of Uber are the shareholders and without future funding this company will tank. Nobody will dump fresh cash into Uber unless they're suckers at this point. In order to float the firm they will need to raise more capital and in order to do that, Travis will be fired, oh sorry forced to resign with a massive umbrella. He'll be fine sipping on Margarita's on his own island. If he wants back in at some point he can hail an Uber.


JimKE said:


> The Board can't actually fire Kalanick, because he controls the voting shares of the company, but this looks like there might be some real change coming.
> 
> For one thing, Kalanick just lost his mother in a tragic boating accident and has been at his father's bedside almost constantly since the accident. His father is apparently not in very good shape. So this is a very difficult time for him -- no matter how much folks here hate him -- and an extended leave of absence would not be unusual.
> 
> ...


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

The rats are bailing off the sinking ship. Kallanick leaving means Uber is dead company walking. The other execs wouldn't be bailing if they thought their equity interest would be worth anything in the future. 

Dead company walking the green mile!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Travis can be fired. His shares are decision controlling and the majority can release him.


To know for sure, we'd have to know the details of the venture capitalists' investment deals. Everything I've seen says the company is privately-held and only a handful of people have significant stock positions -- and that Travis and the other two founders own the vast majority of the stock.

But, at some point, something has to change. Forget the negative press, the company has to turn a profit in the relatively near future or there won't be any future infusions of VC cash.

I personally think Uber could turn a profit from their rideshare business if they'd refocus the company in that direction and slowly raise their rates to reasonable levels, while dropping all the stupid stuff like self-driving cars and expansion to Uzbekistan, Mongolia, and Antartica.

They need to evolve into a profitable business instead of trying to take over the world to feed Travis' ego.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

JimKE said:


> To know for sure, we'd have to know the details of the venture capitalists' investment deals. Everything I've seen says the company is privately-held and only a handful of people have significant stock positions -- and that Travis and the other two founders own the vast majority of the stock.
> 
> But, at some point, something has to change. Forget the negative press, the company has to turn a profit in the relatively near future or there won't be any future infusions of VC cash.
> 
> ...


It's too late for that. Uber will go down and Lyft will take it's place.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> It's too late for that. Uber will go down and Lyft will take it's place.


LMAO! Lyft can't get out of their own way, much less run a business half the size of Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

This is not even affecting drivers, this is all corporate BS to control their spending and frat boy mentality of running a company.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Travis can be fired.


This article explains in considerable detail why Travis CAN'T be fired: https://backchannel.com/why-uber-wont-fire-its-ceo-bd748df7151d

But there is another option that I think is actually quite likely.

I think *Travis himself * may think it's time for him to bail. I know we all love to hate us some Travis, but the man really does have a lot on his plate right now. 

He has always been very close to his parents. His Mom just died, and his Dad is still in bad shape, from a boating accident. I suspect that crisis is what is uppermost in his mind right now.
Virtually all of his top management team is either leaving or being forced out for misconduct. Uber can't have a caretaker COO to mind the store for a while. They need an entire management team. 
He has an enormous fortune at risk in Uber. If Uber survives and thrives, he is a multi-multi Billionaire. If it crashes and burns, so does his fortune.

For all of the above reasons, Travis himself may decide that he'd be better off focusing on his Dad and letting someone else turn his creation into a great business.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimKE said:


> This article explains in considerable detail why Travis CAN'T be fired: https://backchannel.com/why-uber-wont-fire-its-ceo-bd748df7151d
> 
> But there is another option that I think is actually quite likely.
> 
> ...


This will sound horrible, but that accident may be the best thing that ever happened to Uber.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

*Uber Imploding: Chief Business Officer Resigns As Kalanick Plans "Leave Of Absence"*

*http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-officer-resigns-kalanick-plans-leave-absence*

*https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-b...alanicks-possible-leave-of-absence-1497172226*


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This will sound horrible, but that accident may be the best thing that ever happened to Uber.


Doesn't sound horrible at all. Travis is getting back exactly what he dished out to others. Think about how many relationships were ruined because of his greed. I was going to say though, that I think he's even still too stupid to let go. That clown deserves to burn with the company anyway.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber board to discuss CEO absence, policy changes: source*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
> 
> ...


Any changes Uber might make will be too late for those "partners" uber has already punished. Probably too late for those of us currently being witch hunted by uber's hatchetmen as well. Their retaliatory biz culture won't change. I foresee just more of the same with a bigger smiley sticker badge slapped over their gaping wound called a company brand. With Eric Holder involved more likely you will see the real criminal bizboy cartel being heavily armed with dirtier weapons against us faster and more furiously.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

JimKE said:


> LMAO! Lyft can't get out of their own way, much less run a business half the size of Uber.


Said the uber shill. Lyft is positioned to take much of uber's market. 99% of the lyft riders I speak to now are painfully aware of uber's bizboy criminal shenanigans as are most uber riders.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber board to discuss CEO absence, policy changes: source*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
> 
> ...


Crooked ass Eric Holder and Huffington Puffington????????? LOL......we drivers are forever screwed!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

day tripper yeah... said:


> Crooked ass Eric Holder???? LOL......we drivers are forever screwed!


He will arm the executives with military grade weapons and blame isis.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Pusher said:


> *Uber Imploding: Chief Business Officer Resigns As Kalanick Plans "Leave Of Absence"*
> 
> *http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-officer-resigns-kalanick-plans-leave-absence*
> 
> *https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-b...alanicks-possible-leave-of-absence-1497172226*


I am burned out on uber goober bizboy nonsense. I am currently being "thoroughly investigated" by uber's hatchetmen after being setup for having an opinion on my time, my youtube channel and daring to speak about the tsunami of crap flowing from uber. They think I've harmed their "brand". Hilarious.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Said the uber shill. Lyft is positioned to take much of uber's market. 99% of the lyft riders I speak to now are painfully aware of uber's bizboy criminal shenanigans as are most uber riders.


You got deactivated, right?



Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Any changes Uber might make will be too late for those "partners" uber has already punished. Probably too late for those of us currently being witch hunted by uber's hatchetmen as well.


I actually watched your video (once), but didn't see anything going on there. What did they fire you for?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Travis can be fired. The problem is two of the most controlling on the board are still in favor of Travis and have his back......Travis will be fired, oh sorry forced to resign with a massive umbrella.





Gooberlifturwallet said:


> He will arm the executives with military grade weapons and blame isis.


I humbly ask all loyal partners to stand with me and my two compadres against this deplorable coup d'état!

Before it gets bad hoard all the breath mints and water for rations. This is not a battle but a war.

We can do this my comrades. I need your help.

*Who's with me?*


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/news/new-york-times-sources-say-uber-discussing-leave-for-ceo/


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Doowop said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/news/new-york-times-sources-say-uber-discussing-leave-for-ceo/


"Calls and emails to Uber spokesmen were not returned." NO kidding!


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Uber a long time ago should have cut a check for Lyft and that is all.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Uber a long time ago should have cut a check for Lyft and that is all.


And Han Solo should have cut and shaved you back a long time ago. Hairy Wookiee rebel scum!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yea but will that improve conditions for drivers? I'm all for Uber firing Kalanick but Rachel Holt, manager of Uber NA, should also get the boot among others.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> It's too late for that. Uber will go down and Lyft will take it's place.


Yeah, but Lyft usually does the same shady crap that Uber does a couple months after the fact. Uber likely isn't going under, although leadership change at the top would be a huge step forward. Maybe if Uber cleans up some of the crap they dump on drivers, including fares, Lyft would follow suit. One can dream


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> Yeah, but Lyft usually does the same shady crap that Uber does a couple months after the fact. Uber likely isn't going under, although leadership change at the top would be a huge step forward. Maybe if Uber cleans up some of the crap they dump on drivers, including fares, Lyft would follow suit. One can dream


Exactly. Lyft isn't innocent either. You just hear less about them cause they are smaller. I think Uber will survive in the short term but I think it won't exist in 5 - 10 years.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Latest update:


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> Yeah, but Lyft usually does the same shady crap that Uber does a couple months after the fact. Uber likely isn't going under, although leadership change at the top would be a huge step forward. Maybe if Uber cleans up some of the crap they dump on drivers, including fares, Lyft would follow suit. One can dream


My rationale is that both companies can't continue on the path they are on. They have been fighting each other and there will only be one winner in the end. If Uber continues at this rate, Lyft will win, and hopefully raise the rates. If not, they will suffer the same death as Uber. This is just my wishful thinking, probably not at all what's going to happen.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Doowop said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/news/new-york-times-sources-say-uber-discussing-leave-for-ceo/


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> The rats are bailing off the sinking ship. Kallanick leaving means Uber is dead company walking. The other execs wouldn't be bailing if they thought their equity interest would be worth anything in the future.
> 
> Dead company walking the green mile!


I tried to help it boss, but it was too late.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Blah blah blah INCREASE FARES ALREADY!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

To be honest thou, it *sounds* like uber needs to purge HR completely (and they probobly have cause if half of what we heard was true) and hire a new VP of HR and let them hire a new HR department from the ground up. It's the only way clean up the legally nebulous activity. Afterall someone who got away with something in the past, could blackmail any HR that is left over if they try to come after them for anything in the future. It's dirty as heck but this is uber we are talking about.

"Oh you want to fire me for saying "Blank" to my secretary Well why didn't fire me for doing all that and worse 2 months ago?"


Time to see what changes happen, it wouldn't surprise me if 100% of the changes had no actual effect on operations from the driver perspective.

The thing is... everything uber is doing to you all (the current drivers) is completely within the bounds of the agreements... so they don't actually have to change anything, this is reality.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You guys ever care to wonder just how ****ing ruthless a new ceo would have to be in order to keep his/her job & make billions?

Uber recently burned through investor money at a rate of $700 million. After all they took in fees {$6.5 billion}, they still spent $700 million past that.

Driver Incentives will get cut massively {#1 expense for uber}
Pax incentives also get cut.
Rate hikes will not trickle down to drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Travis can be fired. His shares are decision controlling and the majority can release him. The problem is two of the most controlling on the board are still in favor of Travis and have his back. Something that may be forced to swing in the other direction. Tell me, did Travis put up any of the billions in funding? The real owners of Uber are the shareholders and without future funding this company will tank. Nobody will dump fresh cash into Uber unless they're suckers at this point. In order to float the firm they will need to raise more capital and in order to do that, Travis will be fired, oh sorry forced to resign with a massive umbrella. He'll be fine sipping on Margarita's on his own island. If he wants back in at some point he can hail an Uber.


The only way TK can be fired is if Camp and Graves (also board members) vote against TK - and that's not going to happen. TK is the Chairman of the Board and the single largest stock holder of the company - and would remain so even if he agreed to be TEMPORARILY relieved of his duties as CEO - something HE HAS REQUESTED from the board.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/11/technology/uber-holder-report.html
*Uber Weighs Leave of Absence for Chief Executive*
NY Times by Mike Isaac, June 11, 2017

SAN FRANCISCO - Facing accusations that Uber executives turned a blind eye to sexual harassment and other corporate misbehavior, the ride-hailing service's board moved on Sunday to shake up the company's leadership, ahead of the release this week of an investigation's findings on its troubled culture.

Uber directors were weighing a three-month leave of absence for Travis Kalanick, the chief executive who built the start-up into a nearly $70 billion entity, according to three people with knowledge of the board's agenda.

In addition, a representative for Uber's board said the directors "unanimously voted" to adopt all of the recommendations made in a report by the former attorney general Eric H. Holder Jr., who was retained to investigate the company's culture. One of the recommendations included the departure of a top lieutenant to Mr. Kalanick, Emil Michael, said the people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the discussions were confidential.

The moves would scale back the involvement of Mr. Kalanick and strip him of an ally, a turnabout for a chief executive who had been hailed as an innovator and a role model. The changes would also further destabilize the leadership at Uber, which has upended the transportation industry worldwide, at a time when rivals are trying to capitalize on the company's woes.

Mr. Kalanick, 40, proposed the idea of taking time off after a boating accident last month that killed his mother and sent his father to the hospital. Given those circumstances, Mr. Kalanick, who has worked nonstop since Uber's founding in 2009, had told people he might need a break. Still, if he were to take leave, it could be perceived as a repudiation of the aggressiveness that he has brought to Uber.

Any reduction of his involvement in Uber - even if temporary - would be significant, given that he molded the ride-hailing service in his own brash image. Mr. Kalanick has faced particular scrutiny in recent months as Uber has worked to overcome scandals, including employees detailing sexual harassment and systematic attempts to evade law enforcement personnel in some cities.

The discussions by the nine-member board preceded a report from Mr. Holder's investigation, scheduled to be released on Tuesday. In recent months, Uber has fired more than 20 employees for infractions including sexual harassment and discrimination.

"This starts at the very top," said Micah Alpern, a principal at A. T. Kearney, a top management and consulting firm. "They need to start from scratch to create a new culture entirely."

Uber declined to comment on the company discussions, which were held at the Los Angeles offices of Covington & Burling, the law firm where Mr. Holder works. Mr. Kalanick, through a spokesman, declined to comment. News of the discussions was previously reported by Reuters.

The internal drama at Uber has gripped the broader technology industry, as the ride-hailing company has come to symbolize how start-up culture can go awry. Yet even in Silicon Valley, where propriety can take a back seat to profits, the claims about Uber's corporate culture have been startling, including widespread sexual harassment and the mishandling of the medical records of a woman raped by an Uber driver.

Uber's current crisis stems from claims in February from a former engineer, Susan Fowler, that she had been routinely sexually harassed when she worked at the company and that the human resources department had done little to help her. An outpouring of other cases followed, and Uber retained at least two law firms - including Covington & Burling - to look into the matters.

Uber has since faced other problems, including an intellectual property dispute over self-driving car technology with Waymo, the self-driving car business that operates under Google's parent company. Uber also is dealing with a Justice Department investigations into tools that it used to evade law enforcement personnel in cities where the authorities were trying to shut down its ride-hailing service. Many executives have left the company in recent months.

Even so, *Mr. Kalanick's position has for months seemed secure, especially because of how the company is structured. Uber's board follows a "founder-friendly" governance structure, made popular in Silicon Valley by Google and Facebook. Seven of Uber's nine board members hold so-called super-voting shares, allowing them to have a stronger say in the board room. Four director seats are empty*.

Because Mr. Kalanick and a few allies hold a majority of those shares, his position has been safe - and would most likely remain so, even if he took a leave.

*Some Uber board members have expressed support for Mr. Kalanick. Garrett Camp and Ryan Graves, who have been with Uber since its early days, have long believed that Mr. Kalanick's leadership was necessary* to buck against an aggressive incumbent taxi industry. Arianna Huffington, the founder of the Huffington Post who is also an Uber board member, has publicly attested to Mr. Kalanick's willingness to change.

J. William Gurley and David Bonderman, two venture capitalists and independent board members who also hold super-voting shares, were worried about the company's management, the people with knowledge of the matter said. Outside investors were also nervous about the string of scandals and have called board members directly about their concerns.

Mr. Kalanick's executive allies were in a trickier position. One of the recommendations in Mr. Holder's report was that Mr. Michael, Uber's senior vice president of business and a close confidant of Mr. Kalanick's, be asked to leave the company, according to the three people. The firm's recommendations also include other sweeping changes at the company.

Mr. Michael has not resigned, nor has he been asked to do so, according to a person familiar with the matter, but he was evaluating his options.

This year, Uber's general counsel and some board members recommended that Mr. Michael take leave from his position at the company until the results of the Holder report were delivered, according to three people familiar with the matter.

Mr. Michael, who has been at the center of three controversies at Uber, refused to step down, and Mr. Kalanick did not force him to do so.

Mr. Michael did not respond to a request for comment.

Employees and close watchers of the company worry that even the most damning conclusions of the Holder investigation could be ignored.

"Any response without complete buy-in from the top is a complete waste of time," said Stephen Hirschfeld, a partner at the labor law firm Hirschfeld Kraemer who regularly investigates corporate harassment issues. "It can have an even worse impact on company morale if people already know it's a total joke."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TK has been neutered.


----------



## KrisKringle (Jan 17, 2017)

The new acting CEO may be Tipping friendly to drivers and perhaps do a fast track tip implementation for both drivers and passengers. The service industry has tipping included as in its foundation.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Heres my demand list as emergency CEO for Uber:
5 million for the first year payable in advance. If I can slow the hemmorage to a 1.5 billion loss in 2018, I get a 25 million bonus.
1 year contract at will. If there's a 2nd contract it's going to cost a lot more 
This is a resume killer.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> The Board can't actually fire Kalanick, because he controls the voting shares of the company, but this looks like there might be some real change coming.
> 
> For one thing, Kalanick just lost his mother in a tragic boating accident and has been at his father's bedside almost constantly since the accident. His father is apparently not in very good shape. So this is a very difficult time for him -- no matter how much folks here hate him -- and an extended leave of absence would not be unusual.
> 
> ...


If im reading the article correctly the board would be able to fire, or force a leave of absence, if they vote unanimously against him but between his voting shares and close, loyal allies on the board, he would control the vote. However, i dont think He doesnt control the vote alone.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Doubt this will affect drivers in any way, unless the corporate structure discovers ethics.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber board to discuss CEO absence, policy changes: source*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
> 
> ...


Raise the rate of fare to a level a driver can earn a living and be adequately compensated for his vehicle's costs. For me, thats' all that matters.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TK is a looser he will walk away with only $21,000,000,000 Oh wait that is more then all the uber drivers pay for a year or 3. Damn young and rich he should just cash out and enjoy life maybe become a munk in Tibet.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Haha... and the day finally came.

Time to let the experienced run the company TK my boy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> TK has been neutered.


hardly. Kalanick has REQUESTED the leave to be with his father (who is in the hospital recovering from the boating accident that killed his mother).



steveK2016 said:


> If im reading the article correctly the board would be able to fire, or force a leave of absence, if they vote unanimously against him but between his voting shares and close, loyal allies on the board, he would control the vote. However, i dont think He doesnt control the vote alone.


Between his own 'super-shares' and those of Camp and Grave, it would be nearly impossible for the Uber Board to do anything that Kalanick does not support.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hardly. Kalanick has REQUESTED the leave to be with his father (who is in the hospital recovering from the boating accident that killed his mother).
> 
> Between his own 'super-shares' and those of Camp and Grave, it would be nearly impossible for the Uber Board to do anything that Kalanick does not support.


What a shill.
The board voted him into absentia.
He's the biggest embarrassment in the corporate world since Madeoff..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hardly. Kalanick has REQUESTED the leave to be with his father (who is in the hospital recovering from the boating accident that killed his mother).
> 
> Between his own 'super-shares' and those of Camp and Grave, it would be nearly impossible for the Uber Board to do anything that Kalanick does not support.


Right, but it could happen if for some reason he lost the support of Camp and Grave. While he could fill the two empty super voter seats, it wouldn't guarantee that they would vote in his favor. I mean, it would be implied whoever he seats there would vote for him but I don't think there's anything he could do if they turned on him for one reason or another.

He could put his dad on there, but then his dad would think his son should take a break from Uber to live his life and vote against him. I'm sure crazier things have happened in the past.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

*Please don't fire me. Can't you see the love and sorrow in my eyes?*


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What a shill.
> The board voted him into absentia.
> He's the biggest embarrassment in the corporate world since Madeoff..


You can hate Uber for what it's worth but Madoff stole billions from people and did so with criminal intent. Whatever your opinion of Travis or Uber, he/is is far from the level of Madoff. Would I like to be making more for my efforts? Absolutely, but for the level of skill required to do this gig, it's helped me stay afloat. It'll never make me rich but it certainly put money in my pocket when I needed it.

That's quiet the opposite of what Madoff did....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kalanik will be paid handsomely to not run Uber.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

It's a great time to drive LYFT until all this blows over.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> You guys ever care to wonder just how &%[email protected]!*ing ruthless a new ceo would have to be in order to keep his/her job & make billions?
> 
> Uber recently burned through investor money at a rate of $700 million. After all they took in fees {$6.5 billion}, they still spent $700 million past that.
> 
> ...


They already granted themselves higher fares through upfront pricing scam without passing anything onto the driver. Same with booking fees. Fares have been increasing but not for drivers. Truly a vile company.



KrisKringle said:


> The new acting CEO may be Tipping friendly to drivers and perhaps do a fast track tip implementation for both drivers and passengers. The service industry has tipping included as in its foundation.


Tipping is already coming. Look at my post in the tipping section. They are waiting for the right PR time to drop it.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

It disgusts me that so many revel in the misfortunes of others.

Folks are also too quick to say "it can't be done."

Nor can I understand the affinity companies like Uber seem to have for leftist politics. These firms made their entire play by beating absurdly restrictive rules, yet rush to ally themselves with the worst of the rule writers.

Holder? The same guy who steered the Justice department into the shoals of illegal activity and blatant political partisanship? How on earth can this child of the Clinton years be trusted to resolve these matters? Sounds like having the fox guard the henhouse.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> It disgusts me that so many revel in the misfortunes of others.
> 
> Folks are also too quick to say "it can't be done."
> 
> ...







Come back Karen, I'm so alone
need somebody to be my own
Doesn't matter what people say
Come back Karen, please make my day

I'll mend your broken heart
Just like the one you gave to me

Through my heartaches and sleepless nights Got nobody to hold me tight
hold me tight Can't stand lookin' for someone new Come back Karen, I
beg of you

Don't keep your broken heart
Just like the one you gave to me

Oh my darlin', oh my lover
Now you can't get away from me
Though you hurt me, don't dessert me
let me be your teenage dream

With my lovin' arms open wide
I need you Karen, right by my side
My sweet baby, I'd be so true
Come back Karen, I beg of you

I'll mend your broken heart
Just like the one you gave to me

Oh my darlin', oh my lover
No, you can't get away from me
Though you hurt me, don't dessert me
Let me be your teenage dream

Come back Karen, I'm so alone
I need somebody to be my own
Doesn't matter what people say
Come back Karen, please make my day

I'll mend your broken heart
Just like the one you gave to me
Just like the one you gave to me


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Come back Karen, I'm so alone
> need somebody to be my own
> Doesn't matter what people say
> Come back Karen, please make my day
> ...


I wasn't expecting this.
I joined a doo-*** band in 1996.
I'm probably the last Doo-*** singer.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Nor can I understand the affinity companies like Uber seem to have for leftist politics. These firms made their entire play by beating absurdly restrictive rules, yet rush to ally themselves with the worst of the rule writers.
> 
> Holder? The same guy who steered the Justice department into the shoals of illegal activity and blatant political partisanship? How on earth can this child of the Clinton years be trusted to resolve these matters? Sounds like having the fox guard the henhouse.


My brain is doing flip flops. Something is wrong with this. I agree with Karen.

Anyone know a good psychiatrist?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Pretty please go away, TK!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Pretty please go away, TK!


We should start a pool of what will happen in the future with TK and all the other actors in the court of Uber jesters.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What a shill.
> The board voted him into absentia.
> He's the biggest embarrassment in the corporate world since Madeoff..


Madeoff actually "showed" a profit for a while...
TK couldn't even do that.



Karen Stein said:


> It disgusts me that so many revel in the misfortunes of others.


Karen...

I actually agree with you on this,

If it was *just* uber burning to the ground i'd be pretty darn happy.

Let the man grieve and no jokes about his family.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Kalanik will be paid handsomely to not run Uber.


Are you losing it?
Board: "Here Travis, take $100 million and go away"
TK: "I'll see your $100 mil and raise you $1 billion. Now STFU."​
Uber couldn't 'pay' Kalanick any amount that would be meaningful compared to what Kalanick already OWNS of the company.



steveK2016 said:


> Right, but it could happen if for some reason he lost the support of Camp and Grave. While he could fill the two empty super voter seats, it wouldn't guarantee that they would vote in his favor. I mean, it would be implied whoever he seats there would vote for him but I don't think there's anything he could do if they turned on him for one reason or another.


Read a bit about Kalanicks looooong-time relationship with Graves and Camp. Russia could launch an attack on the US tomorrow. It's possible. That doesn't mean it's likely to happen (although it is more likely than Graves and Camp voting with any group of shareholders that try to oust Kalanick).


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> We should start a *pool*...


We should start a WHAT???


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Read a bit about Kalanicks looooong-time relationship with Graves and Camp. Russia could launch an attack on the US tomorrow. It's possible. That doesn't mean it's likely to happen (although it is more likely than Graves and Camp voting with any group of shareholders that try to oust Kalanick.


100% right. Uber started with just those 3 dudes. Who in their right mind would ever vote against their friend that turned an idea into $70 billion & made them billionaires?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Photo of Board of Directors


Jo3030 said:


> *Uber board to discuss CEO absence, policy changes: source*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
> 
> ...


 Photo of Board of Directors " Discussing" our FEARLESS LEADERS Abscence .
Humming " Days are Numbered"-Alan Parsons/ Vulture Culture.



dirtylee said:


> 100% right. Uber started with just those 3 dudes. Who in their right mind would ever vote against their friend that turned an idea into $70 billion & made them billionaires?


Globalists seeking absolute control.
There are no friends in business.
Just Assosciates.

Uber : Game of Thrones.
And so it begins . . . . .


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It's just a matter of time before Travis is replaced and a new CEO is named. As Uber grows into a mature company the executive staff will continue to be under increased scrutiny and the board has no choice but to act to save the company. Travis has become more of a liability than an asset.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And NOT ONE BIT OF IT WILL BE GOOD FOR DRIVERS !

" Meet the New Boss
Same as the old Boss".-Wont get Fooled Again- the Who.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

The only positive outcome I see form this is the fact they will be more careful when getting sued (they will stop TK's reckless ideas) and they will stop losing clients because the CEO decided to act like an ass in front of a camera.

I think it's a step forward to stop TK's "git rich" schemes, heaven knows half the revenues of Uber go to their law firms.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You can hate Uber for what it's worth but Madoff stole billions from people and did so with criminal intent. Whatever your opinion of Travis or Uber, he/is is far from the level of Madoff. Would I like to be making more for my efforts? Absolutely, but for the level of skill required to do this gig, it's helped me stay afloat. It'll never make me rich but it certainly put money in my pocket when I needed it.
> 
> That's quiet the opposite of what Madoff did....


Madoff made-off with $17.5 billion dollars of investor money. Travis has blown through atleast $14.5 billion dollars of investor money. Even if not done with criminal intent, he's still in the same category in terms of blowing investor money into the wind.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Madoff made-off with $17.5 billion dollars of investor money. Travis has blown through atleast $14.5 billion dollars of investor money. Even if not done with criminal intent, he's still in the same category in terms of blowing investor money into the wind.


Not even close. Madoff didnt just blow 17 billion dollars, he intentionally stole it and pretended that they were being invested and profitable. It was a pure definition of a ponzi scheme.

The investors with uber know what they are getting into. Its an abitious project, much like how amazon went into the hole for billioons before churning out massive profits.

The big difference here is that it is all being spent legitimately and when becoming profitable, they have 20 years to carry over all of this net operating loss and will regain all the investment capital via lower taxes paid for years to come. That is, if they become profitable. Therea no guarantee that it will be but the investors knew the risk.

Anyone who can realistically compare the two are only doing so out of hate and not real world, logical connection.



dirtylee said:


> 100% right. Uber started with just those 3 dudes. Who in their right mind would ever vote against their friend that turned an idea into $70 billion & made them billionaires?


Crazier things have happened. Even Steve Jobs got fired from Apple.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Madoff made-off with $17.5 billion dollars of investor money. Travis has blown through atleast $14.5 billion dollars of investor money. Even if not done with criminal intent, he's still in the same category in terms of blowing investor money into the wind.


bizarre (and false) analoogy.
Maddaoff stole investor money.
Kalanick has used investor money to build the fastest growing start-up in history; one that has gone from scratch to nearly $70 bil valuation in 6 years. His duty to investors is to increase shareholder value - and he has done that. (Which isn't to say that he runs a 'good' company)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> bizarre (and false) analoogy.
> Maddaoff stole investor money.
> Kalanick has used investor money to build the fastest growing start-up in history; one that has gone from scratch to nearly $70 bil valuation in 6 years. His duty to investors is to increase shareholder value - and he has done that. (Which isn't to say that he runs a 'good' company)


NO NEED TO TIP !

NO NEED TO PAY DIVIDENDS !


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Since Uber is doing everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, wrong, the best thing it can do is to do the opposite of what it's currently doing.


----------



## UberCadi (Dec 28, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> TK has been neutered.


Hard to neuter something that could never be neutered to begin with.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

God himself resigned. I never thought I'd see this day come.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> God himself resigned. I never thought I'd see this day come.


He didn't resign or get fired. He took a "temporary leave of absence" although it was likely not his full choice. But it's still just that - TEMPORARY. He still owns/controls the majority of company stock if you include his two cofounders. Even in his emails to employees he said he will still be "available for major strategic decisions" to senior leadership. I'm pretty sure driver relations, including tipping, are a major strategic decision in his mind


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> He didn't resign or get fired. He took a "temporary leave of absence" although it was likely not his full choice. But it's still just that - TEMPORARY. He still owns/controls the majority of company stock if you include his two cofounders. Even in his emails to employees he said he will still be "available for major strategic decisions" to senior leadership. I'm pretty sure driver relations, including tipping, are a major strategic decision in his mind


Who cares? He's not CEO anymore.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Who cares? He's not CEO anymore.


Yes, he still is CEO. He remains CEO. He is on a temporary leave and may come back to less responsibility but he is still CEO.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Yes, he still is CEO. He remains CEO. He is on a temporary leave and may come back to less responsibility but he is still CEO.


Whatever the case, he's being punished. It's a GREAT start!


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Now is the time to let the big money Shareholders of the company know how us drivers feel that bring in all the revenues and are the lifelines to them getting their Investment back in Uber maybe someday!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Whatever the case, he's being punished. It's a GREAT start!


Stop posting, you look like an idiot.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> View attachment 128396
> 
> I am burned out on uber goober bizboy nonsense. I am currently being "thoroughly investigated" by uber's hatchetmen after being setup for having an opinion on my time, my youtube channel and daring to speak about the tsunami of crap flowing from uber. They think I've harmed their "brand". Hilarious.


Wow! I had almost forgotten that I once had a dog for a pet. I am definitely a cat person these days!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Stop posting, you look like an idiot.


Why the hostility and name calling? Just love to add drama don't you?

The point I was making is that he was reprimanded publicly by "taking a leave". To him that's as bad as getting terminated.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Stop posting, you look like an idiot.


No U


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Whatever the case, he's being punished. It's a GREAT start!


Make the same amount of money, don't have to do any work. What an awful, horrible, terrible punishment...


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

So who is taking over the day to day in place of TK? I hope that person is more reasonable and mature and ethical and on and on...


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Make the same amount of money, don't have to do any work. What an awful, horrible, terrible punishment...


For people as egotistical as Travis it's not just about the money, it's about the power. Too bad it's not about the money for him, he'd have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Transportador said:


> So who is taking over the day to day in place of TK? I hope that person is more reasonable and mature and ethical and on and on...


Probably Garrett camp


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> For people as egotistical as Travis it's not just about the money, it's about the power. Too bad it's not about the money for him, he'd have been gone a long time ago.


Exactly. He's all about unshared power. This "leave" was forced on him likely by big investors behind the scenes. He's torn for sure. That alone provides solace. Travis will likely never have the same power at Uber ever again. Uber as a company is supposed to be dealing with producing profits, not defending itself against countless sex crime accusations and other improper behavior.


----------



## ViaDriver Professor (Apr 20, 2017)

Travis and his goons will be driving for Uber, exclusively for pool.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> bizarre (and false) analoogy.
> Maddaoff stole investor money.
> Kalanick has used investor money to build the fastest growing start-up in history; one that has gone from scratch to nearly $70 bil valuation in 6 years. His duty to investors is to increase shareholder value - and he has done that. (Which isn't to say that he runs a 'good' company)


They have since recovered atleast $11 billion dollars from the $17.5 Madoff blew through. How much of that $14.50 billion of Uber investor money has been recouped for investors in Uber ?

In Madoff's looting of investor money atleast some earlier investors got paid from new investor money, how much money has old investors got from new investor money at Uber ?

You really think Madoff's looting was better ?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber board to discuss CEO absence, policy changes: source*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
> 
> ...


I liked how in the Yahoo article, women weren't getting leather jackets, and the dinners they made at the office for employees weren't early enough, meanwhile all the drivers can't pay rent, but ALL the problems with jackets and dinners are so important that the CEO needs to go!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They have since recovered atleast $11 billion dollars from the $17.5 Madoff blew through. How much of that $14.50 billion of Uber investor money has been recouped for investors in Uber ?
> 
> In Madoff's looting of investor money atleast some earlier investors got paid from new investor money, how much money has old investors got from new investor money at Uber ?
> 
> You really think Madoff's looting was better ?


"better'?
You're asking if they guy who has legally increased shareholder value in his company is better or worse than a guy who was found criminally liable for lying to his clients and stealing their money?

Why are you trying to compare the taste of an onion to the color of the sky?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Transportador said:


> So who is taking over the day to day in place of TK? I hope that person is more reasonable and mature and ethical and on and on...


You can't be that naive. The next "brilliant jerk" will double down on TK's policies but with less sexual harassment.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The butthurt of certain UberShills in this thread is delicious.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "better'?
> You're asking if they guy who has legally increased shareholder value in his company is better or worse than a guy who was found criminally liable for lying to his clients and stealing their money?
> 
> Why are you trying to compare the taste of an onion to the color of the sky?


Oh ok, so we'll revisit this by the end of this year when Travis will be on record having lost more investor money than Madoff did, but I'm sure you still won't consider Uber being a worse company because, as we know, Uber loses $3 billion dollars each and every year, without fail.


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> *Uber board to discuss CEO absence, policy changes: source*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
> 
> ...


UBER has spend over half its investor money and is running fast out of liquidity. They also facing a staggering amount of lawsuit, legal fee and other payment with no end in sight . I expect UBER to try to reorganize under bankruptcy laws before the end of the third quarter.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Oh ok, so we'll revisit this by the end of this year when Travis will be on record having lost more investor money than Madoff did, but I'm sure you still won't consider Uber being a worse company because, as we know, Uber loses $3 billion dollars each and every year, without fail.


You really don't understand the difference between a company's operation losing money and the value of a corporation increasing, do you?



WaveRunner1 said:


> Exactly. He's all about unshared power. This "leave" was forced on him likely by big investors behind the scenes. He's torn for sure. That alone provides solace. Travis will likely never have the same power at Uber ever again. Uber as a company is supposed to be dealing with producing profits, not defending itself against countless sex crime accusations and other improper behavior.


<smh> Absolutely nothing has happened at Uber that has reduced Kalanick's [voting] power by one iota.



WaveRunner1 said:


> Why the hostility and name calling? Just love to add drama don't you?
> 
> The point I was making is that he was reprimanded publicly by "taking a leave". To him that's as bad as getting terminated.


You don't know what you're talking about.
Kalanick buried his mother on Friday and is caring for his father. Kalanick attended an Uber board mtg on Sunday and told the board he wanted to take a leave of absence as CEO. It was his choice - his request.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You really don't understand the difference between a company's operation losing money and the value of a corporation increasing, do you?
> 
> <smh> Absolutely nothing has happened at Uber that has reduced Kalanick's [voting] power by one iota.
> 
> ...


I'm honestly embarrassed for you.
I recommend taking a hard right and letting this all blow over.
Every article states the board voted on all of Eric Holders recommendations, one of which was VOTING on a leave for the CEO.
The bereavement aspect is nice of them. This is not a Kalanik requested leave.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Every article states the board voted on all of Eric Holders recommendations, one of which was VOTING on a leave for the CEO.The bereavement aspect is nice of them. This is not a Kalanik requested leave.


I'm amazed at your selective reading. Are you getting your news from the blogosphere?

The New York Times reports otherwise:
"But* the report treated Mr. Kalanick with kid gloves*, recommending only that a chief operating officer be appointed to take on some of his responsibilities."​
And Reuters:
"The source said it is not clear that the board will make any decision to change Kalanick's role. The board is expected to adopt a number of internal policy and management changes recommended by outside attorneys hired to investigate sexual harassment and the firm's broader culture. *The outside lawyers made no recommendation about Kalanick*."​You should be embarrassed - but not for me.



BurgerTiime said:


> Travis can be fired. His shares are decision controlling and the majority can release him. The problem is two of the most controlling on the board are still in favor of Travis and have his back. Something that may be forced to swing in the other direction. Tell me, did Travis put up any of the billions in funding? The real owners of Uber are the shareholders and without future funding this company will tank. Nobody will dump fresh cash into Uber unless they're suckers at this point. In order to float the firm they will need to raise more capital and in order to do that, Travis will be fired, oh sorry forced to resign with a massive umbrella. He'll be fine sipping on Margarita's on his own island. If he wants back in at some point he can hail an Uber.


You do know that TK, Camp and Graves have enough voting rights ('supershares') to hire and fire any board director they choose, right? And that every time Uber bought back the stock of an employee who has left the company over the past six years the voting rights of that stock went to Kalanick?

New York Times 6/13/17
"It's behavior that is, unfortunately, all too typical in Silicon Valley, encouraged by weak boards, investors who compete among themselves to be the most "founder friendly" *and dual-class stock structures, similar to those at Google and Facebook, that give founders' shares 10 times the voting rights as ordinary shares*."​


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Transportador said:


> So who is taking over the day to day in place of TK? I hope that person is more reasonable and mature and ethical and on and on...


It has been reported that Obama bin Elvis is stepping into the CEO shoes at uber uber alles. The ex-president is quoted as saying "I did as I was told in the ****** House, I will do as I am told in the uber house of pain!"


----------



## Profiteer (Mar 19, 2017)

Nothing will change. Uber Execs will still get $RICH$, and Drivers will still get paid sh!t.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The bereavement aspect is nice of them. This is not a Kalanik requested leave.


I'm pretty sure the board somehow coerced him into the leave and let him use bereavement as a way to save face. Hence his email to employees about "Travis 2.0" and "Uber 2.0" 
From what I'm reading between him and his two cronies they have enough superpower votes to control the board but they're probably looking more at win the war vs win the battle.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> God himself resigned. I never thought I'd see this day come.





WaveRunner1 said:


> Who cares? He's not CEO anymore.


Cite your sources or stop posting 'fake news'


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> *We should start a pool *of what will happen in the future with TK and all the other actors in the court of Uber jesters.




No! NO! *NO!
*
No Pool!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Arianna Huffington... Just another recognizable name in it for the big Uber paycheck. What can she possibly be contributing to Uber other than scratching Travis's back and telling him how great he is? She isn't going to influence any change for the better, so she should just go back to offering her "expert opinions" on Sunday morning political shows.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> Arianna Huffington... Just another recognizable name in it for the big Uber paycheck. What can she possibly be contributing to Uber


Yeah, she's done nothing other than build one of the largest high-tech media organizations in the US and managed to sell it for a gazillion $ to AOL. Oh yeah, this too:
In 2009, Huffington was #12 in _Forbes's_ first-ever list of the Most Influential Women In Media. She has also moved up to #42 in _The Guardian_'s Top 100 in Media List. As of 2014,* she is listed by Forbes as the 52nd Most Powerful Woman in the World*.​But what could she possibly bring to a company's board - she's just a woman, right?

Oh yeah - she also serves on the board of directors of: the Berggruen Institute, the Center for Public Integrity and Onex Corporation (in addition to Uber).

Let's see, she's also written and published 15 books, including:

_After Reason_ (1978)
_Greetings from the Lincoln Bedroom_ (1998)
_How to Overthrow the Government_ (2000)
_Pigs at the Trough_ (2003)
_Fanatics & Fools_ (2004)
_On Becoming Fearless...In Love, Work, and Life_ (2007)
_Right is Wrong: How the Lunatic Fringe Hijacked America, Shredded the Constitution, and Made Us All Less Safe_ (2008)
_Third World America: How Our Politicians Are Abandoning the Middle Class and Betraying the American Dream_ (2010)
_Thrive: The Third Metric to Redefining Success and Creating a Life of Well-Being, Wisdom, and Wonder_ (2014)
yeah... what an unaccomplished nobody.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> But what could she possibly bring to a company's board - she's just a woman, right?


That apparently talks too much.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> That apparently talks too much.


lol! but she who laughs last...


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You really don't understand the difference between a company's operation losing money and the value of a corporation increasing, do you?
> 
> <smh> Absolutely nothing has happened at Uber that has reduced Kalanick's [voting] power by one iota.
> 
> ...


Travis doesn't even know you exist so defending him won't earn you any brownie points. Travis was punished because of the state Uber is in. What the investors behind the scene want, they get. They wanted Travis diminished and they got their request.



Friendly Jack said:


> Arianna Huffington... Just another recognizable name in it for the big Uber paycheck. What can she possibly be contributing to Uber other than scratching Travis's back and telling him how great he is? She isn't going to influence any change for the better, so she should just go back to offering her "expert opinions" on Sunday morning political shows.


I can't stand Arianna Huffington. She being on the board of Uber would make as much sense as Paris Hilton being on there.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Said the uber shill. Lyft is positioned to take much of uber's market. 99% of the lyft riders I speak to now are painfully aware of uber's bizboy criminal shenanigans as are most uber riders.


I don't know why anyone thinks Lyft is so much better FOR THE DRIVERS. Their deductible is ridiculous at $2500 and the ONLY thing going for them is the in app tipping. Their rates are the same. They have different incentives etc. than Uber, but the goal is the same: to keep drivers on the road at sub-profit rates. Maybe they don't have sexual barassment and other issues in their company like Uber but for us they're just as toxic IMO.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm honestly embarrassed for you.
> I recommend taking a hard right and letting this all blow over.
> Every article states the board voted on all of Eric Holders recommendations, one of which was VOTING on a leave for the CEO.
> The bereavement aspect is nice of them. This is not a Kalanik requested leave.


Thanks TwoFiddyMile you beat me to this one! Travis getting out of the way was a key part of this reorg. The company and even Travis may be better off in the end having more experienced people running a $70b company.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Profiteer said:


> Nothing will change. Uber Execs will still get $RICH$, and Drivers will still get paid sh!t.


From Leonard Cohen's EVERYBODY KNOWS

"Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows"

"Everybody knows the deal is rotten
Old Black Joe's still pickin' cotton
For your ribbons and bows
And everybody knows"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Travis doesn't even know you exist so defending him won't earn you any brownie points. Travis was punished because of the state Uber is in. What the investors behind the scene want, they get. They wanted Travis diminished and they got their request.
> 
> I can't stand Arianna Huffington. She being on the board of Uber would make as much sense as Paris Hilton being on there.


Agenda much?


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Agenda much?


Yes. Expressing my opinion on an online message board. Why else would I be here? Every educated Uber driver knows that management level deserves everything coming their way and more.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> I'm pretty sure the board somehow coerced him into the leave


Do you know who is on 'the board'?
(it doesn't sound like it)


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

JimKE said:


> This article explains in considerable detail why Travis CAN'T be fired: https://backchannel.com/why-uber-wont-fire-its-ceo-bd748df7151d
> 
> But there is another option that I think is actually quite likely.
> 
> ...


Self driving cars are a real threat to Uber. Every major car manufacturer is testing self driving cars. All Uber has is an app. Uber's only hope long term is to cut a deal with one of these guys but what's in it for them? Why attach yourself to a company with the reputation of Uber? It'd be more profitable and more fun to just crush Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> That apparently talks too much.


Obviously . . .



WaveRunner1 said:


> Travis doesn't even know you exist so defending him won't earn you any brownie points. Travis was punished because of the state Uber is in. What the investors behind the scene want, they get. They wanted Travis diminished and they got their request.
> 
> I can't stand Arianna Huffington. She being on the board of Uber would make as much sense as Paris Hilton being on there.


Paris Hilton would be FUN !

If anyone EVER needed an Uber . . .



Friendly Jack said:


> Arianna Huffington... Just another recognizable name in it for the big Uber paycheck. What can she possibly be contributing to Uber other than scratching Travis's back and telling him how great he is? She isn't going to influence any change for the better, so she should just go back to offering her "expert opinions" on Sunday morning political shows.


That "back scratching" is actually relaxing the muscles and counting the ribs to insert the KNIFE BETWEEN.

Just " slides right in that way".

Like Butter.



JimS said:


> Doubt this will affect drivers in any way, unless the corporate structure discovers ethics.


They have.
Ethics have been placed in a locked strong box, door welded shut, encased in reinforced concrete and buried at an undisclosed location by foreign contractors who later vanished.

There will be no more talk of " ethics" 
Capiche ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You really don't understand the difference between a company's operation losing money and the value of a corporation increasing, do you?


Holy mother of jibberish, Batman.



tomatopaste said:


> Self driving cars are a real threat to Uber. Every major car manufacturer is testing self driving cars. All Uber has is an app. Uber's only hope long term is to cut a deal with one of these guys but what's in it for them? Why attach yourself to a company with the reputation of Uber? It'd be more profitable and more fun to just crush Uber.


As soon as the first person dies in a self driving car or from a self driving car, that talk will all evaporate away. Soon thereafter all states will vote to ban any and all self driving cars from their streets.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Holy mother of jibberish, Batman.


Believe what you want - it doesn't cost me anything.

*Shazam just joined the billion-dollar club.*
Thanks to a new round of funding, the music app is now part of a growing list of technology companies that investors believe are worth at least $1 billion even though they're unprofitable.

While making money may not be the most important factor for young companies, the lofty price tag placed on businesses stuck in the red is raising some eyebrows. "Markets are not necessarily rationale. This may almost be like a fever," said Roger Kay, a tech analyst at Endpoint Technologies.

It's yet another consequence of extremely easy money from central banks: Investors have little choice but to make riskier and riskier bets.

"The amount of available capital looking for good investment opportunities is enormous. Thus, you have a lot of bidding on hot companies," said Kay.

*Here are 15 other tech companies worth billions despite making no money: *[as of Jan 2015]

1. Snapchat: At $10 billion, fast-growing Snapchat is one of the world's most valuable private tech startups. Yet the messaging service generates little revenue -- let alone profits -- and it recently sparked privacy concerns.

2. Box: The online filing sharing company is poised to go public on Friday after a number of false starts. But Box recently revealed it suffered a $170 million loss in its latest year of results.

3. Twitter: More than a year after its much-hyped IPO, Twitter (TWTR, Tech30) is still posting huge losses. The social network has failed to reach the must-have status that Facebook (FB, Tech30) landed years ago.

4. Zynga: The fact Zynga (ZNGA) is trading roughly 75% below its 2011 IPO price shows just how hard it is to consistently churn out mobile games people actually want to play.

5. Instagram: Facebook acquired Instagram for $1 billion back in 2012, but analysts say the photo-sharing app is unlikely to be profitable. Yet it could soon be in the black as users continue to flock to the service and advertisers start to latch on too.

6. Amazon.com: Jeff Bezos has driven Amazon (AMZN, Tech30) investors crazy by investing so heavily in the company (see: drone delivery) that profits are wiped out. Yet it's tough to argue with Amazon's track record given its $138 billion market valuation.

7. BlackBerry: The company helped invent the smartphone market but it clearly failed to keep up with it. While CEO John Chen has stopped the bleeding, BlackBerry (BBRY, Tech30) remains a shell of its former self.

8. Pandora: After its shares skyrocketed in 2013, Pandora (P) has come back to earth as the music company grapples with huge content costs.

9. Weibo: It's known as China's Twitter and just like the U.S. company Weibo (WB) is also unprofitable for now.

10. Zillow and 11. Trulia: Both are huge names in the online house-hunting business and both Zillow (Z) and Trulia (TRLA) are unprofitable. Soon they'll also be under the same roof.

12. Sprint: The wireless company isn't just stuck in the red, it's wildly unprofitable. Sprint (S) is expected to lose $2 billion in its current fiscal year and another $1.2 billion next year.

13. Square: Heavy investment in new products have kept Square unprofitable. But that didn't prevent the mobile payments startup from recently landing a $6 billion valuation.

14. JD.com: The Chinese online retailer is unprofitable but JD.com (JD) is betting heavy investment will translate into profit-making market share gains.

15. Sony: Easily the oldest company on this list, Sony (SNE) is on track for its sixth loss in seven years due to weak demand for its TVs and cameras.



> As soon as the first person dies in a self driving car or from a self driving car, that talk will all evaporate away. Soon thereafter all states will vote to ban any and all self driving cars from their streets.


Let me know what rock you are living under and we'll have the news forwarded to you there. 

After Probing Tesla's Deadly Crash, Feds Say Yay to Self-Driving - Wired
Uber's Self-Driving Crash Proves We Need Self-Driving Cars - Wired
Tesla reveals first self-driving car death - Financial Times
Death by Driverless Car: Who's to blame when robot cars get it wrong?
Tesla driver killed in crash with Autopilot active, NHTSA investigating


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe Silicon Valley's bubble will be heading for a bust. Possibly the hip tech sector will be headed for a crash similar to the dot.com bubble in the near future.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe Silicon Valley's bubble will be heading for a bust. Possibly the hip tech sector will be headed for a crash similar to the dot.com bubble in the near future.


Part of the problem is that investment bankers, wealth management professionals and venture capitalists have so much CASH that they need to invest that they have no interest in 'small' investments - those under $10 mil. This has made it easy for the glitter & shine companies to attract large investments of private funds. With interest rates as low as they have been for more than a decade, private equity investors have no choice but to put huge sums of money into high risk investments. With interest rates starting to rise, we'll see a bit less cash going into venture investment - and that could cause a 'market correction' lilke we saw during the dot com bust.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Part of the problem is that investment bankers, wealth management professionals and venture capitalists have so much CASH that they need to invest that they have no interest in 'small' investments - those under $10 mil. This has made it easy for the glitter & shine companies to attract large investments of private funds. With interest rates as low as they have been for more than a decade, private equity investors have no choice but to put huge sums of money into high risk investments. With interest rates starting to rise, we'll see a bit less cash going into venture investment - and that could cause a 'market correction' lilke we saw during the dot com bust.


I think you're exactly right. It'll be interesting to see where all of this is headed.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do you know who is on 'the board'?
> (it doesn't sound like it)


Neither of you two jokers that's for sure...











tohunt4me said:


> Obviously . . .
> 
> Paris Hilton would be FUN !
> 
> ...


Fuggedaboudit...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Holy mother of jibberish, Batman.
> 
> As soon as the first person dies in a self driving car or from a self driving car, that talk will all evaporate away. Soon thereafter all states will vote to ban any and all self driving cars from their streets.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Neither of you two jokers that's for sure...
> Fuggedaboudit...


Of course you'd want to forget about it -
because it would show that your comments are nonsense.
Right now there are 5 board members (down from 6 yesterday, as one was forced to resign).
They are:
Travis Kalanick
Garrett Camp, co-founder
Ryan Graves, co-founder
(these three reportedly hold a combined 20% or more of Uber shares and those are 'founders shares'
meaning those share have 5 to 10 times the voting power of common shares).​Bill Gurley (an early investor in Uber)
Arianna Huffungton

That puts 100% control of the company in Kalanick's hands as long as he has the support of his long-time partners and friends, Camp & Graves. Even without their 100 % support, most people believe that between his 'founder's shares' and the voting rights accumulated from employees who have left the company, Kalanick still controls the company and who sits on the board.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"most people believe"?
Empirical evidence at it's finest.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "most people believe"?
> Empirical evidence at it's finest.


really - you need me to clarify that 'most people' means all of the professional business writers evaluating Uber who publish in the Wall Street Journal, Forbes, Fortune, etc.?


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> really - you need me to clarify that 'most people' means all of the professional business writers evaluating Uber who publish in the Wall Street Journal, Forbes, Fortune, etc.?


What do most people believe will happen if the Saudis walk away with their cash money? Founders stock in a broke business with a failed business model isn't worth what it used to be. Do you and most people think TK would be home with his strippers today if his founders stock still counted.
Where's Crayons with the "it's a shame all the people who know how to run the country..." post when we need it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MOST people believe the BOARD asked Travis to take a leave of absence.
Substitute ask with voted on it and told TK he could call it bereavement leave for the public eye.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> This is not even affecting drivers, this is all corporate BS to control their spending and frat boy mentality of running a company.


Yeah, all this talk of misogyny, and the Uber culture. Uber articles seem to dominate some news sites.
No talk on how to treat drivers better though. Myself on the edge of going bankrupt. Three years ago, invested in a car, only to have rates drop soon after.
And after every update, they keep taking away key features that help me stay afloat.
On top of everything, I'm in the SF bay area where my pro audio repair biz once thrived . Musicians are leaving in droves because they can't afford the high cost of living after the huge tech surge. They are/were my main source of income.
Oh, and 138 Uber/Lyft cars per square mile in SF proper doesn't help me out any. After 3 years of doing this, I was just handed a 3 day quit or leave notice from landlord.
Kid just graduated high school with honors.
But this single full time dad needs money fast.
Any suggestions, Uber, et al?


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

amp man said:


> Yeah, all this talk of misogyny, and the Uber culture. Uber articles seem to dominate some news sites.
> No talk on how to treat drivers better though. Myself on the edge of going bankrupt. Three years ago, invested in a car, only to have rates drop soon after.
> And after every update, they keep taking away key features that help me stay afloat.
> On top of everything, I'm in the SF bay area where my pro audio repair biz once thrived . Musicians are leaving in droves because they can't afford the high cost of living after the huge tech surge. They are/were my main source of income.
> ...


maybe check this out from TTA appraisal...they are recruiting uber drivers to do videos of wrecked vehicles for appraisal......I signed up and am awaiting my first assignment.....https://uberpeople.net/posts/2580768/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> MOST people believe the BOARD asked Travis to take a leave of absence.


No - only MOST people here (drivers) think that.


> Substitute ask with voted on it and told TK he could call it bereavement leave for the public eye.


You're citing your own fantasy as fact - and it's no more than opinion. What you describe would only make sense - or even be possible - if the board had any voting control over TK. Which they don't. TK is the board.



UberAnt39 said:


> What do most people believe will happen if the Saudis walk away with their cash money?


Do you know something the rest of the world doesn't know about investing private equity funds? What makes you think and investor can just "I'll take my money back now, thank you"? Founders stock in a broke business with a failed business model isn't worth what it used to be.[/QUOTE]Broke? I guess you because you believe that, it makes it true? Read this analysis from the Wharton School of Business at Penn on Uber: Growth vs. Profit.


> Do you and most people think TK would be home with his strippers today


 - that's a vile thing to say about a 40 year old man who had to bury his mother last Friday and is now with his father who is recovering from the boating accident that killed his mother. In fact, it makes you someone I have no desire to converse with further because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.


> ...if his founders stock still counted.


I'll give you $10 if you can cite a SINGLE credible source that can establish for a fact that Kalanick has less shareholder voting power today than he had before last Sunday. Put your money where your mean-spirited, uniformed mouth is.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

amp man said:


> Yeah, all this talk of misogyny, and the Uber culture. Uber articles seem to dominate some news sites.
> No talk on how to treat drivers better though. Myself on the edge of going bankrupt. Three years ago, invested in a car, only to have rates drop soon after.
> And after every update, they keep taking away key features that help me stay afloat.
> On top of everything, I'm in the SF bay area where my pro audio repair biz once thrived . Musicians are leaving in droves because they can't afford the high cost of living after the huge tech surge. They are/were my main source of income.
> ...


I can relate to all of this and I'm from a much smaller market and I've been at this for 2.5 years. People are always on here telling me that people in larger markets make so much money as in $1K-2K per week easily and that the rest of us are doing it all wrong. I think you are much more of the norm at that there is little sitting around waiting for pings and that there's constant surge (whatever). I sincerely hope that your situation improves because you deserve better.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Uber making $70b and being broke, is the same as them being the biggest taxi company on earth...but saying their not a taxi company..... It's all smoke and mirrors.....


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> I can relate to all of this and I'm from a much smaller market and I've been at this for 2.5 years. People are always on here telling me that people in larger markets make so much money as in $1K-2K per week easily and that the rest of us are doing it all wrong. I think you are much more of the norm at that there is little sitting around waiting for pings and that there's constant surge (whatever). I sincerely hope that your situation improves because you deserve better.


Thanks for the kind words, man. Best...



amp man said:


> Yeah, all this talk of misogyny, and the Uber culture. Uber articles seem to dominate some news sites.
> No talk on how to treat drivers better though. Myself on the edge of going bankrupt. Three years ago, invested in a car, only to have rates drop soon after.
> And after every update, they keep taking away key features that help me stay afloat.
> On top of everything, I'm in the SF bay area where my pro audio repair biz once thrived . Musicians are leaving in droves because they can't afford the high cost of living after the huge tech surge. They are/were my main source of income.
> ...





day tripper yeah... said:


> maybe check this out from TTA appraisal...they are recruiting uber drivers to do videos of wrecked vehicles for appraisal......I signed up and am awaiting my first assignment.....https://uberpeople.net/posts/2580768/


Thanks. You're a good egg.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Uber making $70b and being broke, is the same as them being the biggest taxi company on earth...but saying their not a taxi company..... It's all smoke and mirrors.....


Uber doesn't 'make $70b'. What Uber 'makes' (revenues/profits, whatever) is not the same thing as the company's market capitalization which is determined by how investors value the company (ie: estimated future value of the company). Being 'broke' means not having any cash-on-hand or any liquid assets. Uber may be operating at a loss - but that is not the same thing as being broke.

Think of it this way:

You have $50,000 in the bank.
Your income after taxes is $50,000/year
You buy a house, for cash that cost you $50,000 and you have $20,000 in add'l expenses
You just spent $70,000
You now have $30,000 in the bank 
On paper - you lost money that year. 
But you know you're getting a substantial raise next year, 
and the house you bought is going to appreciate at 10%/yr.
You lost money - but you are FAR from 'broke'.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

But the one thing the board won't discuss in raising the driver's pay.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Toonces-the-cat said:


> But the one thing the board won't discuss in raising the driver's pay.


The board of Directors fiduciary responsibility is to protect and add to shareholder's value. The only way the board would ever get involved in driver pay is if the company's recruiting and on-boarding of driver's fails to meet the needs of the company to service riders. We are a commodity. <sigh>


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The board of Directors fiduciary responsibility is to protect and add to shareholder's value. The only way the board would ever get involved in driver pay is if the company's recruiting and on-boarding of driver's fails to meet the needs of the company to service riders. We are a commodity. <sigh>


You're confusing a public board of directors with a private board of directors.

If the private board of directors of Uber had any real power they would have ousted Travis.....and many years ago.

Everything that has transpired has been with Travis' consent, to make it appear there is a shake up.

http://cardinalboardservices.com/bl...ublic-and-private-company-board-of-directors/


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

He is now driving for Uber in between jobs.... Still has a five star rating.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You're confusing a public board of directors with a private board of directors.
> If the private board of directors of Uber had any real power they would have ousted Travis.....and many years ago.
> Everything that has transpired has been with Travis' consent, to make it appear there is a shake up.
> http://cardinalboardservices.com/bl...ublic-and-private-company-board-of-directors/


Yes - you're right - but it's a moot point - you're missing that I have been stating here, ad nauseum, that TK - due to his shareholder voting rights power - IS the board of directors. Unless or until there is a consortium of shareholders with more voting power then him (and his own cohorts), he has total control of the board and the company.


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

According to the BBC, Travis has now resigned from the company. Perhaps he will take up Uber driving?


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

He still owns a majority of voting shares.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> He still owns a majority of voting shares.


you forget to start with "Unfortunately..."
(and he is also still on the Board of Directors)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Phatboy said:


> According to the BBC, Travis has now resigned from the company. Perhaps he will take up Uber driving?


His rating will plummet fast. lol


----------

